

Researchers demonstrate direct brain-to-brain communication in human subjects - jacquesm
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-09/bidm-rdd090314.php

======
jacquesm
The journal article is here:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0105225)

